
The Life of Terry Davis – Creator of TempleOS - tlrobinson
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6HlbpczpDM
======
tlrobinson
Terry used to comment here occasionally under the username "TempleOS" (though
usually incomprehensible and sometimes racist rants). I hadn't realized he had
passed away.

~~~
HNLurker2
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UCgoxQCf5Jg](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UCgoxQCf5Jg)

Jumped in front of a train. r.i.p he had around 7% on suicide pain scale.

